# smoked deer



## 2010ultra (Dec 22, 2014)

shot these two nice bucks a month ago and thinking about smoking some deer backstraps for new years eve. ive done some searching on here and it has been very helpful. but one thing i wasnt able to find much of was rubs for venison. im thinking of using jeffs rub but i would like some other options as i am probably going to cut the straps down some. any info would be appreciated. 













IMG_20141109_120715_204.jpg



__ 2010ultra
__ Dec 22, 2014
__ 2


















loin picture.jpg



__ 2010ultra
__ Dec 22, 2014


















IMG_20141123_141301.jpg



__ 2010ultra
__ Dec 22, 2014






the backstraps were almost 46 inches long. south dakota rocks lol


----------



## bear55 (Dec 22, 2014)

Those bucks look great.  I'd use Jeff's rub without any fear.


----------



## 2010ultra (Dec 22, 2014)

well id like a couple other options to try on several different pieces.


----------



## crazymoon (Dec 23, 2014)

SPOG would go well,any beef rub would do.Just don't overcook em or your backstraps will be TOUGH.


----------



## buzzy (Dec 24, 2014)

SMOKED VENISON

4# boneless roast or backstrap

1 c. sugar

3 bay leaves

1/2 tsp.marjoram

1/2 tsp.chili powder

1 Tbs. coarse ground black pepper

1 Tbs. soy sauce

1 c. beer

1 c. water

Mix all together in nonmetal dish making sure enough fluids to cover roast even if a little more water needed. Use smallest container as possible. Cover & refigerate for 2-3 days. Remove from brine to air dry for 1-2 hrs. Put bacon slice on top from end to end. Smoke at around 220 until IT of 150. Remove from smoker & put in covered dish. Then wrap with towels or whatever u have to hold heat in for 1 hr. Remove & slice

I like to sprinkle more black pepper all over to give even coat before smoking, but I like pepper


----------

